# Petco?



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

Has anyone had experience buying tiels from petco? I prefer a breeder normally. However, right now my options are limited. Basically wanted to know if theyre somewhat tame. Hopefully not cagebound. Any health issues?

Thanks!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would never buy from a chain store. In fact, I don't even buy supplies at chain stores. But that's me.


----------



## becca21 (Jul 4, 2012)

NO...don't do it unless there is no other way!!!! Those tiels are COMPLETELY wild and untamed. Of course, you can tame them and earn their trust, but the process is soooo much harder with a store-bought tiel. Haven't you noticed when you walk by the cockatiel cage they have the tiels in there go wild? And fly away from you if you go near (or walk). But if that is your only choice, I would say go ahead, as long as you take him to an avian vet as SOON as you get him. If you have other tiels, quarantine the petco one for at least a month. Petco has a return policy for dead pets, so at least that is good. The only reason I say yes at all is because it will be so good for whichever one you choose (if you do) to go to a new home and a new loving owner. But again look EVERYWHERE first. I live in a place where my options were limited as well. Petco didn't even have any tiels when I checked it out. I was lucky enough to find one, and only one, breeder selling hand-fed baby cockatiels. So I know the stress you feel. If I hadn't been able to buy Toby when I did, I would have had to driven to San Diego to get one (an hour and half drive ). Good luck to you!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I would guess that a lot would depend on the individual bird and the quality of the individual store, and your best bet is to ask the employees questions about the bird (and having them actually demonstrate any claims about tameness). One problem with pet store birds is that they're frequently harassed by the customers, which doesn't help their tameness and trust.

The Petco stores around here stopped selling birds several years ago, but their birds seemed reasonably healthy in the past. You'd need to conduct your own health investigation (not relying on employee claims), and would preferably visit several times to see if the bird is generally lively and healthy-looking when you go in.


----------



## becca21 (Jul 4, 2012)

And Herrington wait, I thought you barely got your cockatiel a few weeks ago? If this is true, I really don't think you should get another tiel at all, at least not yet. Wait a while. Give yourself and your bird time to bond and establish trust and a loving relationship. It will be so much harder to make a good relationship with your first tiel if you bring another home. Wait at least 4 or 5 months. But that's just my opinion


----------



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm not in that big of a hurry. I can wait! Thanks for the heads up. I definately appreciate it


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It really depends on the place you go to. While I don't like to promote chain pet stores, some chain pet stores do have animal caretakers that do spend one-on-one time with the animals. It seems to be rare, but it does happen in some places. So saying that all chain pet stores are bad and that you should NEVER EVER EVER buy a bird from a chain pet store is wrong.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

More often than not you get a bird who is not tame that you will have to work with. Past that it is the individual store as to how they care for their birds


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My issue with chain pet stores is less their animal care (although that's often deplorable also), but the way that they contribute to the problem of birds needing to be rehomed. Many of them don't spend much or any time with the people looking to buy birds...frequently if they give any information, it's wrong information. Customers are allowed to make impulse buys of live animals, and many of those are the ones that end up on Craigslist because the owners "just wanted something for the kids to mess with." (Right, Meagan? I couldn't make that quote up if I tried.)

So, as someone who works with a rescue that has 30+ small birds and a waiting list a mile long, I refuse to give any of my money to stores that are a part of the problem. (Not saying they're the whole problem, but they are a big part of it.) I have less of a problem with breeders or smaller stores that actually take the time to place their babies well and educate the new owners. (Although personally I wish people would stop breeding altogether until the population of rehomes wasn't so huge. But that's me -- not forcing my morals on anyone.) 

I strongly urge you to look at Craigslist, or classifieds or whatever you have in your area where people might post birds for rehome. There are many, many great birds out there in need of a second chance.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree, but I also don't think all pet stores should be shunned because of how some chain pet stores operate. I think people should use their own judgement of the store and the people that they communicate with there.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree, that's why I said it's my choice.  Personally I haven't seen anything to make me feel more positive about the chain stores in my area.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I've had tiffs with mine in the past, but management has changed and things are looking up. It just takes the right people to make good things happen.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

But yes, CL is a place where secondhand birds really need good homes. And I am an advocate for giving CL animals good and final homes.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Well I hit the birdy lotto when I found Cara at Petco. Hand raised, he's been a joy to work with. Friendly, and affectionate (and full of the devil at times)

I'd walk into Petco and see if one of the birds "picks" you. 

If not you might want to find a local breeder in the area. Has to be tons of them down there.


----------



## SyddyBird (May 17, 2012)

I wish I had known that there were so many birds needing rehomed before we got Sydney. Though, he is an awesome little guy, and I wouldn't trade him for anything.
I don't know why I didn't research any rescues or even craigslist or petfinder. I think about shelters for dogs, but I did not even consider there was a rescue for birds. If I ever get another, I would check there first. It would be kind of cool if places like petco (ours doesnt sell birds) would refer people to rescues, maybe it would help reduce the amount waiting for good homes.


----------



## iflyfaykib (Aug 2, 2012)

I purchased both of my birds at Petco (It is difficult to find a breeder around here, and the first was an impulse buy). The male we got first from Petco was a little shy for the first couple days (can't blame him being re-homed and such). By the 3rd day we had him stepping up. They even told us he was not hand tamed. The lady we just got is a bit more shy, but by no means is she terrible to work with. The male makes it a bit harder because he has taken a liking to her and likes to think she is his. lol  When we work with her he will sit on our heads or very near by. Like everyone else said though, it depends on the Petco. The one we have is about a year old and they have an on-site bird specialist.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought my Lexi from Petco and I have to say shes a great bird. The cages were clean and there were a few employees that work their that have their own birds at home and worked with the birds to help them become tame. I had no problems with Lexi at all. She wasn't scared of me when I brought her home (It also helped me because she picked me and not the other way around) but I would say that if its your only option check out the place talk to the employees look at the other birds cages as well as the cockatiel cages and watch the birds. I went in to see lexi for 3 days straight before taking her home to make sure she was really what I wanted, and she is honestly my best friend and a great bird with lots of personality.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Since I work alongside a all birds shelter I agree with adoption. Many new time owners are impulsive buyers, not really knowing what they are getting into. They see a bird that looks good, take it home without a sliver of knowledge. Where I am, we are crowded with Cockatiels. Ide say, CL or a local rescue is the best place to go. 
But its your choice in the end


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

to be honest, if your petco gives them the care they need, and are taken care of well with approving conditions, there is never any shame getting a bird from a petstore if the store takes good care of their animals. because then even if another fills its spot, they are going to be somewhere good at least. but any animal, even in petstores deserves a home all the same, you can always spare one from going to a bad home if you take it home. it doesnt matter where the bird comes from, just choose the bird that suits you and who cares what anyone else thinks, you are still giving the bird a good home all the same.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

As a breeder, I would not hesitate to agree with the posts that say let the bird pick you. If it means that the bird is at Petco, then take home a Petco bird. Each pet store or breeder should be evaluated on its own. Our local pet stores have all been improving their care of their stock. I like to think we can reward their behavior by giving them the benefit of the doubt. The birds may be a little more skittish at first but remember, they are typically raised in a large aviary environment and then shipped to a store where many different people look and poke and tap on the glass every day. Having the understanding to deal with that may offer you a wonderful friend in the long run. As for Craigslist, there are some really BAD birds there too! I have a rescue here who was a Craigslist bird. She was a mess. Giardia, malnurished, nasty tempered and it took months of working with her. She's not bad now, all healthy and mostly tame, but I would have recommended a pet owner to go to a chain store before buying her any day of the week.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol Dreamcatchers! Actually Petco on Brodie had HANDFED BABIES the other day. They were $140. The non-handfeds were $100. I was surprised. But I met with the new animal manager (and he seemed oddly familar); he was very open to talk to and even let me check on a bird that wasn't looking as active as the others--turns out the bird was just tired from the excitement of cage cleaning that day. The previous animal manager didn't even look twice at a seemingly sick bird who showed symptoms of chlamydia..so I am pleased.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka was a kijiji bird as a 5 month old baby and he is a holy terror and has several problems from his past home as well


----------

